# TR or MT?



## JM (May 16, 2008)

I thought there was a thread on this subject but couldn't find it. 

Why chose the MT or the TR or TR or the MT?

Thanks.

j


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 16, 2008)

Hello Jason,

Here's one: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/KJV-only-versus-byzantine-superiority-20221/

And another: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/answering-alan-kurschner-aomin-24839/

In the latter most of the info pertaining to your question is in post #1.

Steve


----------



## JM (May 16, 2008)

Ahhhh, thank you!


----------

